# $1.8 million deal protects former Steelcase retreat



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I couldn't say anything about this deal for the last month+ until it was finalized. Hunting will be allowed.

$1.8 million deal protects former Steelcase retreat 

With help from a former Steelcase Inc. executive, a conservation group is acquiring virtually all of Camp Swampy, 1,017 acres in Newaygo County owned by the office-furniture company. 

The $1.83 million deal means the mix of forests, bogs, wetlands and streams will not be developed. The new owner, the Nature Conservancy, a national organization that purchases land for preservation, said it eventually plans to sell the land to the U.S. Forest Service, assuring public access for generations. 

http://www.mlive.com/news/muchronicle/index.ssf?/base/news-2/1076082300157640.xml


----------



## rb1 (Jun 24, 2002)

These are the good things I like to hear about.
RB1


----------



## flyguy (Sep 18, 2002)

do you know will this be open to public hunting? will you need permission from the conservancy? This sounds like a good deal for the future of outdoor activities in michigan, glad to hear it.


----------

